# Nutty's Official OBS Commander - NOOBS CMDR



## nuttylmao (Jan 9, 2021)

nuttylmao submitted a new resource:

Nutty's Official OBS Commander - NOOBS CMDR - A simple tool for creating OBS macros



> *NOOBS CMDR - Nutty's Official OBS Commander*
> NOOBS CMDR is a tool for creating OBS Studio macros. This tool will allow you to script macros in OBS to do things like changing scenes, toggling sources on/off, showing/hiding filters, controlling audio levels and much more. Scripts are saved as simple batch script and/or visual basic script files, which you can then execute using whatever you want - e.g. Stream Deck, Touch Portal, Lioranboard, Voice Attack etc. Basically, if...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## nuttylmao (Jan 10, 2021)

nuttylmao updated Nutty's Official OBS Commander - NOOBS CMDR with a new update entry:

V1.0.1



> *Hotfix Changes*
> 
> Fixed bug where exported scripts would not work if they included non-English characters
> Fixed bug where NOOBS CMDR would show as connected even after failing authentication



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Spliffrite (Jan 10, 2021)

Stream Deck doesn't seem to want to run the .bat file. Is there a workaround. When button pressed, no action happens. When file opened manually, works like a charm.


----------



## nuttylmao (Jan 11, 2021)

Spliffrite said:


> Stream Deck doesn't seem to want to run the .bat file. Is there a workaround. When button pressed, no action happens. When file opened manually, works like a charm.


You will need to restart Stream Deck after the first installation of OBSCommand.


----------



## nuttylmao (Jan 11, 2021)

nuttylmao updated Nutty's Official OBS Commander - NOOBS CMDR with a new update entry:

V1.0.2



> *Hotfix Changes*
> 
> Fixed bug where Source command would not filter down even after selecting a scene



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## bxm83 (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm getting this every time I test run a test command. Also, this is awesome. There are a few things that I've been trying to do that this will help me out with. I'm a high school teacher trying to make my online classes not suck to watch and your videos have been amazing at helping with that. Im really looking forward to your keyboard video. I've got a keypad that I rigged up with keymapper to run OBS commands. Now I need to see if I can rig it up to run NOOBS CMDR so I can do things like toggle the monitor audio on my waiting room music.


----------



## prantikv (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks for the program. I have only one request though, Making this as software that also works without streamdeck. So for people like me who do not own a stream deck, there could be a keybinding, so when the binding is pressed the related .vsb or .bat file is opened and commands are executed.

I assume we can currently do this using HID macros and NoobsCMDR. But if this was built in would be awesome.


----------



## bxm83 (Jan 12, 2021)

bxm83 said:


> I'm getting this every time I test run a test command.



Well, turning off notifications for OBS I guess works to get rid of that lol.


----------



## VeryKross (Jan 14, 2021)

prantikv said:


> Thanks for the program. I have only one request though, Making this as software that also works without streamdeck. So for people like me who do not own a stream deck, there could be a keybinding, so when the binding is pressed the related .vsb or .bat file is opened and commands are executed.
> 
> I assume we can currently do this using HID macros and NoobsCMDR. But if this was built in would be awesome.



Consider using Touch Portal - then you can use it from your phone [no StreamDeck] and you gain a bunch of other functionality. Excellent (and very cheap) option.


----------



## hazonku (Jan 14, 2021)

Nutty is amazing & this is going to be a game changer when I hook it up to Voice Attack & my more complex effects! Thank you Nutty!


----------



## MiseryOne (Jan 14, 2021)

I really like the simplicity of Noobscmdr and how fast it works.

At the moment I only have 1 problem there, that isnt working as it should.

Audio does not list my microphone named "Mic", even when I rename it. It lists all other audio sources. If I manually type in "Mic" and ignore the fact that it does not show in the drop down, it works. So it can access it, somehow just does not like to show it.

As a recommendation I would recommend exporting in *.cmd and *.vbs instead of bat and vbs. 

Great Work, I love it and am converting all my streamdeck multi actions into noobs cmds


----------



## authorleon (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello. 

Great tool I would love to see the integration of HOTKEYS e.g. CTRL + ALT + F15 etc.

Thank you


----------



## authorleon (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello, 

This is a cool tool. Please can you integrate HOTKEYS and execute and CMD or EXE as well. 

Thanks


----------



## bxm83 (Jan 18, 2021)

OK, so I have this working with a spare keyboard and HIDMacros really well. There is a slight delay (about 1 sec) from keyboard press to action, but I'll take it. I just wish OneNote wouldnt take over my HIDMacros keyboard control. Other apps work just fine, but when OneNote is in focus, HIDMacros doesn't get to see the extra keyboard presses first. Im hoping Nutty mentions this in the upcoming video he mentioned. (And yes its running in admin mode.)


----------



## ad1562 (Feb 22, 2021)

MiseryOne said:


> At the moment I only have 1 problem there, that isnt working as it should.
> 
> Audio does not list my microphone named "Mic", even when I rename it. It lists all other audio sources. If I manually type in "Mic" and ignore the fact that it does not show in the drop down, it works. So it can access it, somehow just does not like to show it.



I replicated the same issue, and I believe the issue occurs when you place an audio source within a group. In my case, NOOBS CMDR doesn't _see_ the audio source while its within a group, and if I drag the audio source out of the group, then NOOBS CMDR _sees_ it once again.

The workaround you mentioned - namely, manually typing the audio source's name - works for me as well.


----------



## ad1562 (Feb 22, 2021)

nuttylmao said:


> nuttylmao updated Nutty's Official OBS Commander - NOOBS CMDR



Love the plugin, Nutty! Thanks. I use it in combination with _VoiceMacro_, and it works great.


----------



## beastfighter1 (Feb 25, 2021)

Would be awesome if we could toggle filters on and off with one button rather than two for showing and hiding a filter.


----------



## Whizard20 (May 9, 2021)

Hi people.. I am a noob working with Noobs Cmdr and have a question : 
in some scenes I have Motion.. which with "normal" hotkeys I can activate (Forward, Backward)



How do i incorporate that in Cmdr?? (looked up and down but could not find it)
THNX in advance


----------



## mediacoordinator (May 20, 2021)

I've been wondering if it's possible to use the custom section to call certain hotkeys. If so would someone give me a hint on what it would look like to do so? I would assume it require some prior knowledge of how OBS Websocket works. I've been digging around a ton but can't find single thing on the command to trigger a hotkey through Websocket.


----------



## ad1562 (May 24, 2021)

Whizard20 said:


> Hi people.. I am a noob working with Noobs Cmdr and have a question :
> in some scenes I have Motion.. which with "normal" hotkeys I can activate (Forward, Backward)
> View attachment 70934
> How do i incorporate that in Cmdr?? (looked up and down but could not find it)
> THNX in advance


and


mediacoordinator said:


> I've been wondering if it's possible to use the custom section to call certain hotkeys. If so would someone give me a hint on what it would look like to do so? I would assume it require some prior knowledge of how OBS Websocket works. I've been digging around a ton but can't find single thing on the command to trigger a hotkey through Websocket.




Hey, you can use the following *Custom Command* within NOOBS CMDR:

`/command=TriggerHotkeyByName,hotkeyName="[REGISTERED-NAME-OF-HOTKEY]"`

The tricky part may be figuring out the _name _under which your desired hotkey is registered in OBS. Perhaps someone else can help with that part.

In any case, replace _[REGISTERED-NAME-OF-HOTKEY]_ with the corresponding value.


----------



## mediacoordinator (May 25, 2021)

ad1562 said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zephyrium (Jun 8, 2021)

Is there a way to Toggle filters? say Audio? i see show and hide but would like to toggle at the touch of a button. or if anyone knows the CMD line for it that would even work.


----------



## koben307 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hey, great tool. But after a few tries and trying to configure my enviromentvariables, noob cmdr doesn‘t start anymore.

anybody with a solition?

thx


----------



## cheddargt (Jun 16, 2021)

Hey guys! When trying to run the .vbs file, I get the following error message:






Does anyone know what might be the cause of this? Thanks!


----------



## koben307 (Jun 28, 2021)

In my case a restart of the stream deck application did help.


----------



## koben307 (Jun 28, 2021)

Why is it, that there is no Toggle Filter Option? It would be awesome.


----------



## koben307 (Jul 1, 2021)

koben307 said:


> Why is it, that there is no Toggle Filter Option? It would be awesome.



Solution: Multi-Action-Button :)


----------



## cheddargt (Jul 11, 2021)

cheddargt said:


> Hey guys! When trying to run the .vbs file, I get the following error message:
> 
> View attachment 72309
> 
> Does anyone know what might be the cause of this? Thanks!



Update: I had to add the full path to OBSCommand.exe
How it was: WshShell.Run "OBSCommand.exe..."
How it is now: WshShell.Run "D:/Twitch/STREAMDECK/NOOBSCMDR/OBSCommand/OBSCommand.exe...

Then it worked :)


----------



## nuttylmao (Jul 29, 2021)

nuttylmao updated Nutty's Official OBS Commander - NOOBS CMDR with a new update entry:

NOOBS CMDR V1.0.3



> *New Additions*
> 
> Added a confirmation dialog if testing StreamCommand (thanks to kphillpotts)
> Added support for media controls
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## GregPeatfield (Jul 30, 2021)

Great work Nutty!


----------



## casanovaxgraves (Nov 4, 2021)

I changed my websocket password and now my HIDmacros will not work. Any ideas on how you fix this? It works with authentication turned off, but will not work with it on. Please help or direct me to the proper place for help.


----------



## JaySJ_ (Nov 30, 2021)

Honestly loving the program just one simple question for all you coders out there, is there a command that I can put in to change the dimensions of my output? If so it would be the last step to making everything in my stream deck automatic.


----------



## mediacoordinator (Nov 30, 2021)

@JaySJ_  pretty sure this is what NOOBSCMDR is based off of: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/command-line-tool-for-obs-websocket-plugin-windows.615/

If you look in the documentation you might be able to find a custom command you can add that will do what you're look for :D


----------



## Stokez (Jan 19, 2022)

dose the noob cmdr for Streamlabs


----------



## aquasmarine (Jul 12, 2022)

bxm83 said:


> I'm getting this every time I test run a test command. Also, this is awesome. There are a few things that I've been trying to do that this will help me out with. I'm a high school teacher trying to make my online classes not suck to watch and your videos have been amazing at helping with that. Im really looking forward to your keyboard video. I've got a keypad that I rigged up with keymapper to run OBS commands. Now I need to see if I can rig it up to run NOOBS CMDR so I can do things like toggle the monitor audio on my waiting room music.
> 
> View attachment 65759


I keep getting this as well, I guess I'll turn notifications off, but would prefer a different solution.


----------



## megavapor (Aug 16, 2022)

im need simple change the title live before initiate, im use .bat to start and stop stream automate, via scheduletask , its work, but im need change one by one the titles and midia in youtube, hard job...
need comand to add .bat change title
or change title in open obs, im use (start /d "D:\youtube\obs mega1\bin\64bit" obs64.exe --portable --scene "a" --collection "1" --startstreaming --minimize-to-tray)
or obs script to change title schedule, from list titles ramdom
please sugestions thanks


----------



## rkatsushiro (Sep 15, 2022)

So... OBS update 28 kinda broke Noobs CMDR. It disconnected from my OBS and any attempt to reconnect to OBS just freezes NoobsCMDR until I force close it from task manager. A quick look at the Youtube comments confirms the same thing. I don't know if Nutty checks up on this from time to time but if you're reading this but if he is... Please help us. You're our only hope.


----------



## Psyming_TTV (Oct 1, 2022)

Hi there,

i just find with these turtorial an solution








						Setup OBS 28 with WebSocket 4 compatibility tool for Lumia Stream 6.1.7
					

Lumia Stream 6.1.7 currently does not have support for OBS 28 WebSockets 5, so we'll show you how to properly install the WebSocket 4 comp tool so you can co...




					youtu.be
				




Greetings


----------



## mirameth (Oct 7, 2022)

Please update for obs 28


----------

